# Could the suns have really gotten mcgrady?



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

the rumors were that there was discussion about marion and/or johnson and the 7th pick..

i would think if it was true the rockets would have taken that over the orlando deal so did the suns back out of the deal or was it just a rumor and never a discussion?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> the rumors were that there was discussion about marion and/or johnson and the 7th pick..
> 
> i would think if it was true the rockets would have taken that over the orlando deal so did the suns back out of the deal or was it just a rumor and never a discussion?


They were reported to be talking, but I believe the Magic asked for Marion and Johnson, which the Suns weren't willing to give up.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If the Suns pulled the trigger on that, we'd be looking at an incredible offensive starting lineup.

PG-Nash
SG-Q
SF-Tracy
PF-Amare
C-Jake

that's alot of offense, not too much on the other side of the floor though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm actually the Suns and Magic had a deal that would not have included Marion and Johnson.

The only reason it didn't went through is that Phoenix didn't want to give McGrady the max extension he was asking for. Phoenix wanted McGrady to simply waive his opt-out clause which he was not willing to do.

Bryan Colangelo even explained that himself.

Guess the Suns didn't want to commit 106M$ for a player with chronic back problems and threatened with retirement early last season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Umm actually the Suns and Magic had a deal that would not have included Marion and Johnson.
> 
> The only reason it didn't went through is that Phoenix didn't want to give McGrady the max extension he was asking for. Phoenix wanted McGrady to simply waive his opt-out clause which he was not willing to do.
> ...


That's such a load of crap.

That's so far from the truth it's not even funny. Bryan Colangelo can say what he wants, doesn't mean it's the truth. You would have to be an absolute moron to not want to lock up a 24-year-old Top 5 player in the league for as long as you could. McGrady's back was fine last season, and he never threatened to retire, that's yet another quote of his always taken out of context. Bottom line, anyone would give him a max extension, you have to be out of your mind to not want to, doesn't matter what Colangelo says.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh please. Bryan Colangelo for one isn't that kind of guy and 2nd of all why would he say that and possibly open himself up for criticism if it wasn't true?

Not everyone would give Tracy McGrady with his injury record, where he lead the Magic last year and his attitude a 106M$ contract over 6yrs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Oh please. Bryan Colangelo for one isn't that kind of guy and 2nd of all why would he say that and possibly open himself up for criticism if it wasn't true?
> 
> Not everyone would give Tracy McGrady with his injury record, where he lead the Magic last year and his attitude a 106M$ contract over 6yrs.


So you know Mr. Colangelo personally?

Yes, everyone would give McGrady 6 years for $106 Million. He doesn't have much of an injury record, thats pretty overstated. He went out with a back injury two or three times over a couple year span. Big deal. He led the Magic playing with an expansion team-like salary cap(Grant Hill) and no help around him to the playoffs three out of four seasons in Orlando, I can't believe I'm actually arguing over whether T-Mac is worth the max. And of course Phoenix wouldn't do that, I mean they only paid Shawn freakin Marion the max not too long ago, come on now, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn Marion is also perfectly healthy. TMac is NOT.

Shawn Marion's "max" is also nowhere close to 106M$ over 6 years.

Tracy McGrady at that price by comparison is more overpaid than Shawn Marion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Shawn Marion is also perfectly healthy. TMac is NOT.
> 
> Shawn Marion's "max" is also nowhere close to 106M$ over 6 years.
> ...


Wow. That's all I have to say. A top 5 player in the league that is 25 years old, making the max for 6 years is more overpaid than a 2nd or 3rd option making the max, regardless of how much less it is. You never cease to amaze me BigAmare. If the Suns had pulled off a trade for T-Mac, he'd be the 2nd coming of Jesus Christ, but since the Rockets beat out the Suns to get him, he's an overpaid, injury-prone loser. Unbelievable.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The price of the deal would have been Marion and Johnson, which I felt was too high. But the fact that McGrady was no willing to waive his player option for next summer would have been a deal killer to me too.

Right now McGrady gets $14.5 million this year, with a plyer option at $15.7 in 2005-06 and $16.9 million in 2006-07. Considering his age, you would think he would want to be a free agent in 2007 - unless he is worried about his own health.

Maybe I'm a cynic, but after watching Googs and Hardaway destroy the team by rarely being healthy, I'd wonder about McGrady's motives too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

marion and jonson for mcgrady hell i would do it i mean u will still have Q also it would have turned out like the lakers salery cap wise


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah BigAmare, we all know Brian Colangelo is god...:uhoh: 

BFreak.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Oh please. Bryan Colangelo for one isn't that kind of guy and 2nd of all why would he say that and possibly open himself up for criticism if it wasn't true?
> 
> Not everyone would give Tracy McGrady with his injury record, where he lead the Magic last year and his attitude a 106M$ contract over 6yrs.


Why? It's common sense - *public relations*. Every team is in the business of selling tickets and merchandise and making money. It's a lot easier to build enthusiasm for your team by saying that you had the best offseason you could. If you say that you really wanted Tracy but didn't get it done, it makes it seem like everything else was your second option, and that isn't as enticing for fans. If you say that you turned down Tracy McGrady to keep the cap room and get Nash and Q, it builds up the hype and builds more enthusiasm. Bryan Colangelo is a good business man, and it's common sense to see why he said what he said. He knows that there are a lot of homers like BigAmare out there that will believe every word he says and thus the philosophy continues to work.

The likely reason the deal broke up was McGrady's reluctance to sign a long-term extension with any team besides the Rockets. It wouldn't make sense for Phoenix to give that kind of value without assurances from TMac that he would be more than a one-year rental, and all reports indicated that he refused to make such a promise. It ended up fine for both teams, though, as the Rockets got the superstar they wanted and the Suns were able to keep their talent and become really deep after free agency.


----------

